# ATO: Scammers fake ATO phone numbers



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:


*Scammers fake ATO phone numbers*








*23 April 2019*
Scammers are using pre-recorded robocalls impersonating the ATO and threatening immediate arrest for an unpaid tax debt. The scammers use a technology known as 'spoofing' to show a genuine ATO number on the caller ID. The technology also allows them to replicate websites and email addresses.
If you receive such a call or voicemail, hang up or delete it. If you have shared personal information, or made a payment to a scammer, call our dedicated scam line.
The best way to protect yourself is to:
not share personal details, unless you know you can trust the person you are dealing with, such as
your tax file number
date of birth
credit card
bank details

turn on multifactor authentication, like SMS security codes, when available
ensure you are aware of the status of your tax and super affairs. Check your account using the secure channel you use such as Business Portal or ATO Online.

*Next step:*
Report a scam by contacting us on*1800 008 540*.

*Find out about:*
Scammers impersonate ATO phone numbers
Verify or report a scam
How to pay


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Scammers are using pre-recorded robocalls impersonating the ATO and threatening immediate arrest


You can tell its not the .gov.au when they say they are going to "do something immediately", thats a dead giveaway right there ?


----------

